# Smokey atrocities; TT tdi



## auspicious_character (Sep 4, 2016)

Hello.

I have recently decided to level up my daily driver from a Lupo tdi (so economical) to the mighty tt.

Having done quite a lot mechanically I know that you never truely own a 20V, you are only borrowing it so with this in mind I set out with my goal, to find a golf mk4 tdi.










I achieved this, a 2001 mk4 115 225k gttdi, ran well, 60mpg was achievable, the steering rack left a mark wherever it went and I filled it with gearbox oil regularly, so many issues with it but the engine/box combo was fine.

Did about 5k in it over four months and it showed itself fit for purpose.

I then picked this up locally, my criteria was anything but black and ideally no body damage, just a regular dead 20v, ideally fwd, absolutely standard.














































97k, relatively stock 2000 plate 225. hit a puddle; didn't like it.
Note the bad wheels and different size tyres.
broken rear light, damaged back bumper, bent sill trim, thankfully it has lights.

Launched into it.










Launched into the golf.










Killed the golf (surprisingly I have found people love a good death of the donor car pic)










Cleaned the filthy oil burning thing up a bit & stuck it in.




























After a little bit of jiggery pokery, some magic and a whole day driving about buying a few panels and bits this led to testing it on the unit road, it went a lot better than expected, gratuitous out in the world shots.



















So it now sits fronted up, rear light acquired, something needing doing with the back bumper & stupid tint needs removing.



















That's about up to date, I'm sure there's some fun to be had with the car yet and the road testing shall definitely have some fun installments (I'm not driving about sans grill) but so far so good.


----------



## outdoor stevie (Nov 24, 2013)

Now that is defanitly a project lad! Well done to you for taking on something totally different to the norm and keeping a TT going, wish you luck in getting it the way you want.

Stevie


----------



## 3TT3 (Aug 30, 2014)

When I was looking for a mk1 TT a couple of years ago ,I saw an "unfinished" diesel conversion on ebay.
I got the impression of "tried it and it didnt work out".

You tho seem to have got right at it.
There must be a lot more work involved than a "swap" gl to ya!


----------



## damien.wrl (Sep 20, 2009)

Good skills , well done...


----------



## delandrzej (Apr 12, 2015)

Keep going ! this piece of work is 10/10 ....


----------



## TT Tom TT (Oct 9, 2015)

This is brilliant and atrocious at the same time, well done (you bastard) :lol:...


----------



## VdoubleU (Jan 29, 2015)




----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

A dirty diesel in a mk1 tt nay hang him hang him :lol:. you won't complaining about fuel economy then


----------



## auspicious_character (Sep 4, 2016)

Thanks everyone! Great response. 

It has been a pretty easy swap so far, I'm happy to talk about what I have used/kept and all the other stuff if anyone ever wants a jewmobile tt runabout in their lives.

Tonights progress has led to me being happy with how the conversion runs, it boosts, speedo works and everything seems to be communicating nicely with the TT clocks.

The tt however is lacking and seems to want to kill me, pulls violently and clunks somewhere.

If I find time tomorrow (other half is in the usa) I'm going to have to jack it up and start assessing it as a car.

I did snap a pic with the plastics off though as the one I had previous was blurry. 
(all pics will be phone pics by the Lumia 950, I personally think the 930 was superior on this front)


----------



## auspicious_character (Sep 4, 2016)

Recent progress:

I finally achieved all the front end plastics by buying a complete silver bumper.










I found the cupholder DIY and created one.



















replaced the whole dashpod to sort out the dash issues, hello power drain and christmas till I code them.










As for the issues with going in a line, I looked underneath to find one of the rose joints was cracked and flexing, I bought a set of suspension arms and changed it out and the car was 'crabbing' terribly so became undriveable.

Investigation led to a bent cradle.










This led to finding and fitting this lot, elimating all the haldex from the car and a lot of pointless weight.










Did a rough alignment all round and it is now acceptable for use, daily driving starts tomorrow.


----------



## auspicious_character (Sep 4, 2016)

Todays antics involved the seats out/cleaned, carpets cleaned, everything internal cleaned. So much hidden filth.

Snapped a pic of it out and about and one which amuses.



















London this weekend so that's a good durability test.


----------



## 3TT3 (Aug 30, 2014)

Amazing..the "just go for it" effect.
While your at it.. a tuning box ? yes I know they just fool the fp pressure sensor but do give some great torque, upper bhp not as good,but kinda depends on how close your fuel system is to max.


----------



## Mcmtt (Dec 1, 2015)

Outstanding fair play - wish I had your mechanical skills! Interested to see more


----------



## SPECSMAN (Oct 11, 2016)

I was directed here after asking "can it be done?" Well yes it can; and splendidly! [smiley=dude.gif]

I know it would be pages worth to describe the detail but could you reveal some of the basics? Have you used the original gearbox? How did you make all the electronics work?! Did it remain quattro? Did you have to fabricate engine mounts etc.? Fuel return to the tank? I need more input!

Why didn't Audi do this?

You should offer this conversion as a service but I suspect the work would make the cost prohibitive.

My 225 is my daily driver and my Mk4 TDI is my spare; you have amalgamated the two; nothing short of brilliant!

Not all genius minds are academic.

Regards and respect,

Specsman.


----------



## auspicious_character (Sep 4, 2016)

3tt3, I'm not game on the tuning box front. I have an associate who does a fair bit of ecu work and various clever magical electrical things on cars; he claims this can be bench mapped to 140 with many benefits and absolutely no modifications & keeps bugging me to call in.

When I'm happy with the car I am going to go this route so things like boxes aren't on the agenda.

cheers mcm, seems the tt forum is relatively active so whilst I participate I shall keep this on the go.

Specsman,

I'm always happy to discuss how I've done things.

Gearbox, I used the mk4 golf 02m box with the golf shafts, I have deleted the prop, the haldex and now it is running as a fwd. I used a set of outer cv joints on the back to press the bearings in. (like a calibra)

Engine mounts, I noticed the golf gearbox one had a different number to the tt and was visually different, engine/subframe were the same so I left the tt ones on.

Electrics, the mk4 and the tt are essentially the same car, magically it all near enough works. I switched two wires on the mk4 engine loom (fuel trigger and something else, I do have a pic) diesel accelerator pedal, the two big red/white wires for the glow plugs needed wiring up alongside relay 109 (all from the golf ) into the tt fusebox. 
The clocks work out the box and the original car ones which had a nice 97k on did so with no lights and no fuel/temp/speedo/many pixels.

Fuelling system, I emptied nine and a bit jerry cans of fuel into my Lupo gti, removed the pumps, cleaned out the tanks with blue roll and cleaned the contacts/got the multimeter out, checked all was good/dry, stuck it all back together on the 225 system, this would suffice for any pd conversion as the tandem does the real work anyway, google the pressures.

There is nowhere on the underside to mount the diesel cooler, I found a guy on the tex who has done this in california who claims to have no isues with the return so I'm not worried. 

I would happily discuss doing this as a conversion at a cost, I regularly do these things, pays for having a unit/toys to escape to when I'm free from work/life but this wasn't as intricate/fun as the usual stuff so I'd much rather tell you how to do it yourself.

Onto the TT

This weekend I was faced with Newcastle to London Saturday, return Sunday; time to distance test the tt.

I filled it up Saturday morning, I think it was weatherby when I remembered to take a pic.










Hissing front left tyre in cambridge led to the unfortunate first time use of the space wheel. 










Couple of clock pics when I got back.



















Naturally nothing was added and asides from the wheel nothing bad, few more refinements with the car needed but the diesel conversion has been behaving so well.


----------



## 3TT3 (Aug 30, 2014)

Thats great news!..nice pics, :lol: 
Great you have even the dash working in synch!.
Tuning boxes..whatever you want  .they will (in my experience) give even more power and torque than a regular diesel remap,but will push the fuel pump to the ragged edge.


----------



## auspicious_character (Sep 4, 2016)

I'm not really on the quest for power/torque figures here, this is the weekday car.


----------



## SPECSMAN (Oct 11, 2016)

Your original comment, along the lines of "you never own a 1.8T (engine); just borrow it " has me worried! [smiley=bomb.gif]

Like you, mine is my daily car - wish it was TDI !

Keep up the good work; you can't post too much on this subject for me.

KosherMobile :lol:

Regards,

Specsman.


----------



## Yashin (Sep 10, 2016)

Great thread, especially for the daily commuter!

Imagine putting in an engine from a new Golf GTD, would have similar performance to a 180 but with better economy and a nice agricultural soundtrack.


----------



## auspicious_character (Sep 4, 2016)

2017, TDI life is still going.

I got around 5k on the 115 engine before I pulled up one day and it was doing this.

http://vid7.photobucket.com/albums/y300/angelus1701/tt/WP_20161221_15_40_19_Pro_zpszya5ggj2.mp4

I diagnosed an injector fail after partially stripping it down but it was running a bit flat and it wasn't fast enough for the tt.

I recently found a 130 engine and box conversion which I was going to use for building another but instead it went into the black one over Christmas week.










Time for surgery, notice how cold it is and tools at the ready.



















115 out










130 in










It took a day to get it out and the new one in and running, a few hours the next day to get things finalised and the front end back on.

The 130 runs nicely, sounds a load better since I changed the alternator as the clutch was dead.

150 fmic and the engine bay shall be complete and I can finally move onto other things.


----------



## SPECSMAN (Oct 11, 2016)

As I have said before, nothing short of genius!

The only downside I can see for this conversion is, presumably, the road tax is still set for the 225 petrol, and so higher than the Golf donor it came out of.

Worth it though; well done.

Specsman. 8)


----------



## auspicious_character (Sep 4, 2016)

I do plan to see if I can address the tax issue soon.

Savings on the mpg though.


----------



## 3TT3 (Aug 30, 2014)

( at this rate youll be squeezing in a 3.0 tdi !


----------



## SPECSMAN (Oct 11, 2016)

auspicious_character said:


> I do plan to see if I can address the tax issue soon.
> 
> Savings on the mpg though.


My understanding is that the tax band the car is born with, is for the vehicle life. Great if you put a V8 in a Peugeot 107!

Let us know if you manage to get a reduction though.

Specsman. 8)

ps. You couldn't do the 3.0 tdi, as suggested by 3TT3, could you!?


----------



## auspicious_character (Sep 4, 2016)

The old daily (lupo) has now gone to pastures new, this has brought the Tt back from storage.

Rear discs/pads and a spring (twanged first time I turned the wheel) allowed it to have its first mot officially as a diesel and brings it a step closer towards completion.










Next, gotta find a 150 fmic and start thinking about replacement panels as it could be a bit more aesthetically pleasing.
EBay special down pipe fitting coming soon.


----------



## SPECSMAN (Oct 11, 2016)

auspicious_character said:


> The old daily (lupo) has now gone to pastures new, this has brought the Tt back from storage.
> 
> Rear discs/pads and a spring (twanged first time I turned the wheel) allowed it to have its first mot officially as a diesel and brings it a step closer towards completion.
> 
> ...


Good to see it typed on official paperwork!

As I have asked before, why didn't Audi do it?

Specsman 8)


----------



## auspicious_character (Sep 4, 2016)

No idea, you could ask them.
I bought a 112k beautiful sounding pd130 yesterday as I need a turbo for it and I'm so tempted to just fit it as a whole.
Need to do a CV boot and a down pipe so it wouldn't all be pointless labour.


----------



## SPECSMAN (Oct 11, 2016)

auspicious_character said:


> No idea, you could ask them.
> I bought a 112k beautiful sounding pd130 yesterday as I need a turbo for it and I'm so tempted to just fit it as a whole.
> Need to do a CV boot and a down pipe so it wouldn't all be pointless labour.


I really respect your willingness to wade in and just do it.

I still think you could make money, offering this conversion as a service. Mk1 style; diesel economy, whats not to like?

Specsman (the armchair mechanic!) :lol:


----------



## auspicious_character (Sep 4, 2016)

I would do it as a conversion if anyone was interested.
I even have a demonstrator ready although I will sell this one when I am done as I want one which isn't black.

Tt is a labour pit though, always needs stuff to attain perfection.
Currently got another back end set up getting blasted so I can paint, rebush and fit.
Even got some nice original Spanish corrosion free brake lines for this


----------



## SPECSMAN (Oct 11, 2016)

I'm with you on black cars; who wants to spend their life washing and polishing. :?

I also agree that these old cars are time and money pits; waiting for the next interesting problem can become a bit wearing. [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif]

But .............. on a good day, on the right road, they are fabulous cars for the money.

MOT soon; otherwise known as the annual nervous breakdown!

Happy days!

Specsman 8)


----------



## auspicious_character (Sep 4, 2016)

I wouldn't say the tt is a money pit as it is all worth while cash spent.
Labour pit is acceptable though.

What Hoggy says is right though, I've spent more time correcting the base car than doing the conversion.


----------



## auspicious_character (Sep 4, 2016)

So it is time for the bodywork, I dislike the black, it needs a fair few panels so I think this move is possibly the cheekiest one yet.

https://www.gumtree.com/p/audi/2000-aud ... 1245287372


----------



## SPECSMAN (Oct 11, 2016)

auspicious_character said:


> So it is time for the bodywork, I dislike the black, it needs a fair few panels so I think this move is possibly the cheekiest one yet.
> 
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/audi/2000-aud ... 1245287372


Shame to sell old Kosher  he is "Genesis" and should be in a museum or something.

I know that you will probably build another and obtain a better example base car, perhaps retaining the quattro in the build, and then sell it to me!

I have enjoyed everything you have written on this build and look forward to more.

All the best,

Specsman 8)


----------



## auspicious_character (Sep 4, 2016)

I do plan to build another.
These things are always easier second time around.
I wonder if I'll get the cheeky 1.5, nice to get opinions.

Essentially it's a battered Tt with an engine conversion.


----------



## 3TT3 (Aug 30, 2014)

Why not a cheeky 2.0 tdi 180 bhp base then get it mapped


----------



## auspicious_character (Sep 4, 2016)

I'll probably do the next one the same, I'm not against the concept of it all. Just the black/bashedness.

What would a 2.0 be worth done?

Plus edc16 isn't as plug/play.


----------



## SPECSMAN (Oct 11, 2016)

auspicious_character said:


> I wonder if I'll get the cheeky 1.5


Ashamed to admit; I don't know what you mean


----------



## auspicious_character (Sep 4, 2016)

The price.


----------



## SPECSMAN (Oct 11, 2016)

auspicious_character said:


> The price.


Aahh; £1.5k!
Getting slow in my old age, I thought you meant an engine size or something!

I think it is priced about right for the unique nature of the conversion; worth a punt on fleabay I would say.

TT style; Golf TDI economy. Whats not to like.

Specsman 8)


----------



## 3TT3 (Aug 30, 2014)

As I think I posted before, I wouldnt know where to start on a diesel conversion and I did see an ebay (almost working  ) mk1 conversion when I was looking 3 years ago.
However a real life all bits working (and you seem to have some skills!) 2.0 tdi or wholly jebus can you imagine a 3.0 tdi, if it would fit..now that would be big bucks Id reckon even it it did cause front end droop!


----------



## SPECSMAN (Oct 11, 2016)

auspicious_character said:


> I'm not against the concept of it all. Just the black/bashedness.


How about keeping old Kosher and treating him to a "wrap" in your preferred colour? :?

Specsman 8)


----------



## chisharpe (May 27, 2017)

I can't seem to send you a pm


----------



## auspicious_character (Sep 4, 2016)

chisharpe said:


> I can't seem to send you a pm


Because you're a new member and not worthy of the pm system yet.

You need to get the attention of hoggy.


----------



## chisharpe (May 27, 2017)

Messaged through gumtree


----------



## SPECSMAN (Oct 11, 2016)

auspicious_character said:


> I do plan to build another.
> These things are always easier second time around.


Had a thought; as I was on the motorway this morning.......

TT engine purrs nicely at 3,000 rpm = iro 75 mph. (borrowed time, I know :roll: ) A TDI, 130 golf would be nearer to 2,000 rpm. (both in 6th.)

Gear ratios are obviously important. To retain the Quattro in the next one, would you have to modify the Golf gearbox, adding the 4x4 bits, or mess about with differentials in the TT 'box?

I want the next one to be spot on, then you can sell it to me, when you get bored with it.

Silver or red please. 

Specsman 8)


----------



## auspicious_character (Sep 4, 2016)

I think I have spotted a nice green one....

To retain the 4wd on the next one I have a few options.
Buy an A3 8L Quattro tdi to start with or use the bellhousing of the Tt Quattro box with the gearset half of the tdi box.

Not that difficult a job and the selector forks can be reinforced whilst I'm in there.


----------



## SPECSMAN (Oct 11, 2016)

auspicious_character said:


> I think I have spotted a nice green one....
> 
> To retain the 4wd on the next one I have a few options.
> Buy an A3 8L Quattro tdi to start with or use the bellhousing of the Tt Quattro box with the gearset half of the tdi box.
> ...


I said red or silver :!: 

Seriously though, the Quattro is what makes the car; but if anyone can do it, you can.

Keep looking for a better colour!
8)


----------



## Andyj1967 (Sep 11, 2015)

I've got a 225 on my drive looking for a new home....! Going cheap no front suspension on it though...

ITs Silver.... :lol:


----------



## auspicious_character (Sep 4, 2016)

More details.


----------



## Andyj1967 (Sep 11, 2015)

auspicious_character said:


> More details.


2001 roadster grey interior in not to bad condition all round....roof starting to look a little tatty..lower corners where the pivot is by the pillars. Think some one deleted the xenon headlights...I bought a dog not knowing much about them .
The engine has lost pressure between 2+3 clutch slipping.
It's a clean tidy body with being a roadster will allow you to not only here the diesel you can smell it too 

Cheap project car just be fun to see what can be done to it !


----------



## auspicious_character (Sep 4, 2016)

This interests and I can turn this into something different again. 
Where are you?
What are you after for it?

Send some pics across in a pm or we can do it via WhatsApp of you like?


----------



## SPECSMAN (Oct 11, 2016)

auspicious_character said:


> I think I have spotted a nice green one...


Nosey Specsman here!

So did you buy the green one? [smiley=thumbsdown.gif] or the silver roadster? [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 

8)


----------



## auspicious_character (Sep 4, 2016)

Neither, the green wanted more than the advertised price.
The roadster is being kept as spares.

No 4wd V5 roadster yet.


----------



## SPECSMAN (Oct 11, 2016)

auspicious_character said:


> Neither, the green wanted more than the advertised price.
> The roadster is being kept as spares.
> 
> No 4wd V5 roadster yet.


I'll see if I can bugger mine up for you! As you said "borrowed time"  :lol:

Specsman


----------



## SPECSMAN (Oct 11, 2016)

Assuming that you have not started another project yet; I have a seed of an idea.

Something funky looking but renowned for its rubbish engine?

Mazda RX8!

Cheap as chips, but gorgeous!

I think that I read somewhere that the cross-member gets in the way of a conventional engine, but you could sort that!
I also appreciate the electrics would be "interesting". I'm not sure that you are into Jap-crap anyways. :?

You have to admit though, that would be a desirable motor car!

KosheRX8!

Regards,

Specsman 8)


----------



## k2sse (Jun 30, 2017)

Hi saw your Gumtree ad and that directed me to your blog, I`ve been toying with idea of a 130pd 6speed conversion on a mk1 TT coupe for some time, I wasn't aware there was a fwd non quattro coupe until I joined the forum and I think the simplicity of the fwd chassis would simplify the conversion a bit. So are you going to do any further conversions I believe mechanically the conversion is fairly straight forward but the wiring does put me off a bit, any advice would be grateful.

Stuart


----------



## auspicious_character (Sep 4, 2016)

Naturally i advise buying this.

Wiring wise, so so easy.


----------



## SPECSMAN (Oct 11, 2016)

Did you sell old Kosher?  :?


----------



## auspicious_character (Sep 4, 2016)

Nope, even 1k and it won't shift.

Daily Tt!

At this rate I will end up breaking it for parts.


----------



## SPECSMAN (Oct 11, 2016)

auspicious_character said:


> Nope, even 1k and it won't shift.
> 
> Daily Tt!
> 
> At this rate I will end up breaking it for parts.


99p start on ebay will have the bids rolling in.

You can't break Kosher; he's the only one I have heard about that actually runs!

Sort that slipping clutch and he will beat a grand.

Regards,

Specsman 8)


----------



## callum2464 (Aug 28, 2017)

Sorry for bringing up an old thread.

But i am looking to do a asz conversion 4wd 
i have the donor car and a 225bhp quattro tt. I was wondering if you could help me with the wiring side. 
I am trying to get as much info as possible before i jump in. I have most of it figured out in my head so far.

i was wondering if you could expand on the wiring a bit ( you mentioned about swaping a few wires from the looms?)

any help is very much appreciated

Thanks a lot Callum


----------



## auspicious_character (Sep 4, 2016)

I have a spare loom I will happily part with.

I dont even have the car anymore.


----------



## SPECSMAN (Oct 11, 2016)

auspicious_character said:


> I have a spare loom I will happily part with.
> 
> I dont even have the car anymore.


Kosher is no more? [smiley=hanged.gif]

Did you sell the car complete or break it?

It was the only running TDI Mk1 that I had ever heard about. Whats next then? You must do another [smiley=smash.gif]

Regards,

Specsman 8)


----------



## auspicious_character (Sep 4, 2016)

I sold it for £900 as a complete car, will be on the road for a while yet.

I shall debate doing another one when the right base pops up.

If anyone is interested i did keep track of all costs.


----------



## SPECSMAN (Oct 11, 2016)

auspicious_character said:


> I sold it for £900 as a complete car, will be on the road for a while yet.
> 
> I shall debate doing another one when the right base pops up.
> 
> If anyone is interested i did keep track of all costs.


That is brilliant news! The Koshermobile Lives! [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=juggle.gif] [smiley=juggle.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Plenty of base cars now, with all these 1.8T "borrowed time" engines [smiley=skull.gif]

Be patient , get the right colour (red) and perhaps a roadster?

Keep it Quattro; have your fun , then sell it to me!

Respect [smiley=dude.gif]

Specsman. 8)


----------



## SPECSMAN (Oct 11, 2016)

Kosher number two? 

eBay item number:202048546409

Specsman. 8)


----------



## auspicious_character (Sep 4, 2016)

Drop top prices haven't fallen enough yet, it isn't winter.


----------



## SPECSMAN (Oct 11, 2016)

auspicious_character said:


> Drop top prices haven't fallen enough yet, it isn't winter.


Very shrewd,A/C!

Glad your'e still around, despite being TT-less at the moment.

Don't disappear mate! 

Specsman 8)


----------



## auspicious_character (Sep 4, 2016)

This winter i am going to create the v5 convertible.
I have a 170bhp v5 sitting there and a v6 4mo gearbox.

It all wants to happen.


----------



## Rob180bhp (Oct 8, 2017)

Good effort

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## auspicious_character (Sep 4, 2016)

Rob180bhp said:


> Good effort
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Shame photobukkake killed this.


----------



## SPECSMAN (Oct 11, 2016)

auspicious_character said:


> Rob180bhp said:
> 
> 
> > Good effort
> ...


It's a tragedy, A_C but you could reload them, on another thread if necessary. :?

Anyways, where is Koshermobile II ? 

8)


----------



## auspicious_character (Sep 4, 2016)

Car updates:

Bored of putting miles on the Lupo gti, I purchased a golf mk4 1.4 with no mot, brakes and a blowing exhaust, had leather seats though.

With a bit of work and a cambelt it now gets 42mpg and physically has about £100 associated with it.

maybe that is kosher number two?


----------



## SPECSMAN (Oct 11, 2016)

auspicious_character said:


> Car updates:
> 
> Bored of putting miles on the Lupo gti, I purchased a golf mk4 1.4 with no mot, brakes and a blowing exhaust, had leather seats though.
> 
> ...


What?, put the 1.4 in a TT? I'm confused :?

Titties are dirt cheap now; Kosher II needs to be: Quattro/130 TDI/Roadster/Bright red; you know you want it! 

8)


----------



## auspicious_character (Sep 4, 2016)

I'm clearly not done in the titty world because I am still lurking.

I have spotted a blue roadster near me with rusty discs and no plate on.
That is clearly meant to be the base for the next adventure...


----------



## SPECSMAN (Oct 11, 2016)

auspicious_character said:


> I'm clearly not done in the titty world because I am still lurking.
> 
> I have spotted a blue roadster near me with rusty discs and no plate on.
> That is clearly meant to be the base for the next adventure...


I, for one, will count the days.

Kosher I, was let down by his bodywork; Kosher II will be near perfection, I can feel it in my water!

Specsman 8)


----------



## auspicious_character (Sep 4, 2016)

This won't be diesel.
Only way I would do the diesel again is bmn and Quattro.

First one was too hard to sell, clearly not a marketable item.

Learning curve though.


----------



## SPECSMAN (Oct 11, 2016)

auspicious_character said:


> This won't be diesel.
> Only way I would do the diesel again is bmn and Quattro.
> 
> First one was too hard to sell, clearly not a marketable item.
> ...


BMN? :?


----------



## auspicious_character (Sep 4, 2016)

2.0 16v pd with 170 BHP.


----------



## SPECSMAN (Oct 11, 2016)

auspicious_character said:


> 2.0 16v pd with 170 BHP.


Thanks for enlightening me! Same engine as the Mk2 TT oil burners then? Mk5/6 Golf? Sounds like a winning combination.

I would have bought Kosher, but his bodywork condition was not brilliant; I despise black cars (I know you didn't want to buy black, initially) and the clutch slip, although a minor niggle to you would have meant a garage job to me. Get the base car right, keep it Quattro, and it will be saleable.

As I said, I can't wait to start reading your thread on this.

Regards,

Specsman.


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

Old thread revolt.

The old smoker is still alive and I very nearly bought it for 500 quid.

The clutch still slips lol

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## auspicious_character (Sep 4, 2016)

Link me to it!


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

No link. My friend Conrad owns it

I can pass on his number

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## auspicious_character (Sep 4, 2016)

The guy that bought it?
I've still got the clutch and dmf sitting there and I do diesel miles again...


----------



## TT Grant (Apr 24, 2018)

Absolutely brilliant... Well done chap.

There are so many TT's scrapped due to a cam or turbo oil starvation issue & makes them not worth fixing....
However this diesel concept is fabulous & could keep more TT's alive for a long time.

I would imagine the Diesel engine is significantly more reliable than the Petrol TT engines.

I got a 2nd Bam 225 TT coupe, black on black, sat spare in my drive - im now having ideas of selling the complete engine & box & doing what you did here - unless you want to do the job ?


----------



## auspicious_character (Sep 4, 2016)

Ship it up!


----------



## SPECSMAN (Oct 11, 2016)

Kosher II? - Fantastic news.

8)


----------



## TT Grant (Apr 24, 2018)

auspicious_character said:


> Ship it up!


So, where abouts are you Sir ?

The spare Black Coupe, is sitting in my drive doing nothing.... its spotless inside & out.
I bought it as a non runner, but the engine runs a treat - box & diff good too - turned out to be the Crank sensor. £10 from ebay.

This would make a perfect TDi conversion machine.... & so much more reliable than the TT guzzler engine.

PM me please, so we can swap numbers & discuss this.

Many thanks
Grant B


----------

